# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Stranded on a desert island: Which 4 would you choose?

## Sagan



----------


## Antidote

Insect repellent.
Knife.
Matches.
Tent.

Really want those boots though.  ::

----------


## L

Hammock, weed, ipod and insect repellent

----------


## Otherside

Tent
Water-Purifier
Knife
First-aid kit

----------


## Member11

Inflatable Raft (to escape off the island)
Volleyball (to create my own Wilson)
Knife
Matches

----------


## Stormageddon

"Somewhere, something incredible is waiting to be known"  Love love love Carl Sagan   :Yes: 

Tent
Flashlight
Matches
Fishing Rod

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Tent
> Water-Purifier
> Knife
> First-aid kit



^ same here!

----------


## Chantellabella

Tarp
Matches
Saw
Flare gun

Haven't any of you seen Gilligan's Island? 

Tarp to catch rainwater and to shelter from the sun
Matches to keep a constant source of fire using branches as torches to cook and light up stuff at night
Saw to build those cute little thatched roof huts
And a flare gun when the U.S. Navy fleet passes

----------


## kc1895

Assuming I'm finally done with people and want to live on the island, I'd choose the most practical items.

-Water purifier (to drink from any water source)
-Tent
-Fishing rod (won't run out of bullets for food)
-Matches

----------


## Chantellabella

> Assuming I'm finally done with people and want to live on the island, I'd choose the most practical items.
> 
> -Water purifier (to drink from any water source)
> -Tent
> -Fishing rod (won't run out of bullets for food)
> -Matches



You know you're right. I would need a fishing rod rather than a flare gun.

What was I thinking?? 

I can't even catch a very large cat with my bare hands.

Besides the U.S. Navy fleet is always looking in the other direction on Gilligan's Island.


Actually what we really could use is a ton of crazy glue. Can make a bridge and walk to Hawaii.

----------


## kc1895

> You know you're right. I would need a fishing rod rather than a flare gun.
> 
> What was I thinking?? 
> 
> I can't even catch a very large cat with my bare hands.
> 
> Besides the U.S. Navy fleet is always looking in the other direction on Gilligan's Island.
> 
> 
> Actually what we really could use is a ton of crazy glue. Can make a bridge and walk to Hawaii.



In that case- sunscreen, toilet paper, hiking boots, and bug repellant! Hiking time  :Hats off:

----------


## Chantellabella

> In that case- sunscreen, toilet paper, hiking boots, and bug repellant! Hiking time



Was there shark repellent in the mix? We may need some. 

Do we have other people with us? We may be able to throw a few off the plank to distract the sharks.

----------


## kc1895

> Was there shark repellent in the mix? We may need some. 
> 
> Do we have other people with us? We may be able to throw a few off the plank to distract the sharks.



We can make shark repellent! 
-Vitamins (1 jar of Melatonin)
-First aid kit (1 jar of painkillers)
-Weed
-Bug repellent (empty for use with new ingredients)

 :Pot: -> :dazed:  Night night sharky  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Volleyball all the way! No. Uhhh...

Tent
Fishing rod
Matches
Knife

----------


## Chantellabella

> Volleyball all the way! No. Uhhh...



Yes!! That's the way to get out. We form a volleyball team, get really good at beach volleyball, send an application to the Olympics committee via note in bottle route, they'll get a sponsor to send us to the games, and we're home free.  ::):  We'll have to figure out our coordinates to get our address. Yes! There's a compass. 

Brilliant. Ok kc1895, why didn't we think of that? 

How's that shark tranquilizer coming?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yes!! That's the way to get out. We form a volleyball team, get really good at beach volleyball, send an application to the Olympics committee via note in bottle route, they'll get a sponsor to send us to the games, and we're home free.  We'll have to figure out our coordinates to get our address. Yes! There's a compass. 
> 
> Brilliant. Ok kc1895, why didn't we think of that? 
> 
> How's that shark tranquilizer coming?



Shut the front door! I've never heard so much sense-making. Let's form this team, STAT.

And I'm in favour of this shark tranquilizer idea.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Shut the front door! I've never heard so much sense-making. Let's form this team, STAT.
> 
> And I'm in favour of this shark tranquilizer idea.



We should eat a lot of the vitamins and somebody make sure L stays away from the weed. They definitely disqualify for drug usage.

And we may need Otherside's first aid kit. I hear beach volleyball players get a lot of injuries from falling on their face. I think they probably burn their feet a lot too.

----------


## Monotony

Raft 
Flares
Fishing Rod
Knife 

Although the tarp might be more useful than the flares.

----------


## Sagan

I would choose,

hammock
Wilson (to relax in)
Pot (It's now legal here in Oregon. Wait. that doesn't matter here) 
Matches - - - To consume the MJ

----------


## Sagan

If I actually wanted to be rescued from this island. 

Flares.
Mirror.
Raft.
Flashlight.

Compass.... (would be easy to determine from the sunrise and sunset)

Raft....(No gurantee of getting anywhere without an epirb.)

----------


## Chantellabella

But wait Alan and Josh! We were going to pool our resources together so we can have the Olympics committee pick us up in a fancy yacht. I was looking forward to being on reality TV too! ................Anxiety Space Survivor! There might be a 100,000 prize.


Maybe................there could be.

----------


## Sagan

Ok I'm in!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ok I'm in!!!



Sweet! Space Guy is in! We need his brains to make a nuclear power plant out of coconuts.

----------


## Sagan

Exactly!!! cue emmet brown.... !

----------


## Chantellabella

> Exactly!!! cue emmet brown.... !



We are in need of crazy glue. 

Can you make some with palm leaves and tree sap?

----------


## fordaisy

Boots, first aid kit, tent, matches.  :Dog:

----------


## Chloe

Knife (prepare food/hunting) 
fishing rod (food source, get bait) 
first aid kit (clumsy and allergic to allot of things) water purifier (hydrate or die, think humans can only go about 3 days without pure water)

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Matches, mirror, pot (pot as in cauldron thingy, not weed. Weed as in marijuana, not plants that disrupts the growth of wanted cultivated plants. Cultivated plants as in plants that will grow something useful, not plants that are grown for taxonomy. Taxonomy as in...), and handsaw. Also, all three seasons of Gilligan's Island plus the movies.

----------

